# Looking for crime writer for short comic



## kuron (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for someone to write a short crime/mystery story to turn into a comic. Think CSI, Detective Conan and the likes (solving a crime).


The writer:

Must have a firm grasp of the English language (aka must know the differences between THEY'RE, THEIR, THERE  -- may sound stupid, but you'd be surprised) and the use of literary devices. Preferably someone familiar with the genre.
Characters do not have to be anthro.

Blood, gore, rape and violence is all A-okay. The only thing I won't draw is explicit sex-scenes, unless it's very strategically censored for plot purposes.

Character development, along with appearance and personality is all up to the writer.
Timeline would be anything close to modern. We don't want ancient egyptians solving crimes using sand and rituals. xP

Script-format is preferred, but normal story-format is perfectly acceptable as well, as long as the character dialogue and narratives are clearly defined. (or better yet, both)

Please keep the story short and concentrated with an ending. Don't go writing an epic 300page crime series or anything  
If you're really into it, it is possible to make it into a 2-chapter comic, but no longer than that, please.



The art:

For examples and the style of the illustrations I do, here's a link to my FA page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kuron/
The comic will be read left to right, colored with grey-tones, and will be drawn in a manga-comic style.

Reason? I'm nearing the end of my comic-production class and wish to put it to the test.



This is a small NON-PROFIT project that will be submitted online on FA. No real plans to get it physically printed.
You, as the writer, will of course get full credit for your contribution.



If you're really interested, please send me a note on FA with links to your written works.
There will be no specific deadlines, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't have commitment!  
Wouldn't want to have the writer ditch me in the middle of it all   D:


Please no not recommend writers unless you have their specific consent. I realize this is a very specific story genre, and trying to find crime/mystery writers on FA is like trying to find a needle in a haystack as there is no story-genre filter.  >______>


Edit:  yes, left to right, as in how things are normally read in north america.


----------



## Charkonian (Nov 21, 2008)

Eh, I'm too scared, haha.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn, i'd be interested but...


----------



## foozzzball (Nov 21, 2008)

Whhyyyy left to right? Also is that going to be a concern of a script writer or will you be handling that yourself during layout? (I am wildly guessing this is not going to be a huge thing for the scripter?)


----------



## foozzzball (Nov 21, 2008)

!!!

I'm dyslexic as hell today. Left to right is USUAL ENGLISH DIRECTIONS. SILLY FOOZ. 

MY BAD.

I am very interested, I've actually been looking for requests. ( http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=29441 ) I will note you shortly.


----------



## ZeratulLuke (Nov 25, 2008)

If you don't have a writer yet, I'd love to take a crack at it.  

I havent' a clue at exact script-format, but I'll make sure to separate the talky from any descrption, should things work out.


----------



## hara-surya (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been batting around an idea involving Furries being hunted like the animals they look like in a futuristic world with genetically engineered "Genealts" and humans.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you want a full story or just a script for the comic?


----------



## KeijiAurion (Dec 4, 2008)

*ponders if this is still going, would like an attempt*

*and ponders the same question as Monak*


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been batting around ideas involving different eras and methods what time pwriod would you like, you want it advanced Sci-fi ish you want it modern, you want me to include some odd magical stuff?


----------

